# Got a good bonus booklet with my retirement newsleter renewal



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

101 clever and inexpensive fix its and household hints was included this year with 50 pages of good tips for those of us on a budget.

on the first page the booklet suggests to help beautify your house to walk through with a note pad and diagram each room into zones of 5 by 5 feet or so and then work out a schedule to spread the work on the zones and do what you put in the related notes.

It suggests that you can schedule the zones by the days of the week or even on "the next day your stuck inside".

I have 8 rooms in my place and today I zoned out the catch all room into 5 zones for rainy day clean up and did a quick visual of zones 1 and 2 notating the major items I want to store away temporarily in other areas of my place as I throw away anything I have had no use for during the 9 years I have used that room as catch all storage.

After the next 5 rainy days of filling the trash bin over the next 5 weeks I figure to move the save stuff back in there and zone out another room for rainy day organizing.

I think subscribing to Bottom Line Personal is one of the best decisions I made as I prepared the last stages of my retirement planning in the 1990s.


----------



## Ana Bluebird (Dec 8, 2002)

Great idea. I'll get to that soon.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

I got a chuckle while reading the other hints in th booklet when I got to the one about how to easily fix wood screws that have become loose due to wood contraction or stress (screw anchored wooden drawer knobs for instance).

The hint was to remove the screw and then brush the screw hole with a bit of finger nail polish and let it set a bit before seating the screw.

Reading it gave me a chuckle remembering the days in the R&D prototype lab when either none of us had any locktite or cheap clear acrylic nail polish in our toolboxes to lock screw tuned components at tuned levels and had to ask some of the women we worked with to borrow their nail polish as most specs did not specify a particular color of acrylic adhesive.


----------



## newcolorado (Jan 31, 2012)

We rarely have rainy days, Good ideas. I think my bedroom closet needs at least half dozen zones. Not that big but a lot in it.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

To fix a loose screw, take out the screw, drop in a round toothpick (or two) and put the screw back in.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

suitcase_sally said:


> To fix a loose screw, take out the screw, drop in a round toothpick (or two) and put the screw back in.


 Cheap and simple fix for retirees on a budget #102 

I remember watching my father recondition screw holes in a door frame after the hinge screws had stress loosened causing the door to sag and bind in the frame by first removing the door and then inserting tooth picks or wooden match sticks into the screw holes, snapping them off, tapping them in with a nail head seating punch to rebuild the screw hole before rehanging the door to the frame.

A couple doors in the home I lived in while under his roof had dor hinge holes toothpick filled nearly 40 years ago and the doors are still hanging true in the frames and cost us nothing but a few minutes time to repair.


----------

